# Snow candy?



## DampCharcoal (Dec 17, 2004)

Some years back I remember seeing a method of making candy that involved filling a 13"x9" pan with snow and then drizzling a thick syrup onto the snow to harden. Anyone recall something like this? It's supposed to snow this weekend and I thought my niece would get a big kick out of it!


----------



## DampCharcoal (Dec 17, 2004)

Oops! Nevermind, found it on Google. Must've misspelled it the first time!


----------



## PA Baker (Dec 17, 2004)

Can you post it Damp?  You have me curious now!


----------



## crewsk (Dec 17, 2004)

Is this it DC? http://www.harperchildrens.com/holiday/chri4.htm

That looks really good! We're supposed to get snow & ice here this weekend so I'm afraid it wouldn't work for us.


----------



## HotnSpicy (Dec 17, 2004)

crewsk said:
			
		

> Is this it DC? http://www.harperchildrens.com/holiday/chri4.htm
> 
> That looks really good! We're supposed to get snow & ice here this weekend so I'm afraid it wouldn't work for us.



*Thank you for posting the recipe, Crewsk!  I'd heard of snow cream, but this is my first time reading about snow candy.  Sounds really good! Thanks, again!*


----------



## DampCharcoal (Dec 17, 2004)

Yep, that's it! Looking forward to trying it!


----------



## Audeo (Dec 18, 2004)

Yep.  A delicious and downright fun treat that children AND adults love!  And you can get pretty elaborate in the designs, too!

Just be certain to cook the syrup to the soft ball stage...about 236 degrees F.


----------



## GB (Dec 18, 2004)

In Vermont at the maple syrup houses they do syrup on snow. Sounds very similar to this. They take the little paper holders that you get hotdogs in at a ball game and fill them with snow then they drizzle the fresh made syrup over it. It is a great treat! The kids really love it.


----------



## buckytom (Dec 18, 2004)

gb, those maple cones are great. i love to stop at sugar shacks in vermont and get those snow cones, and stock up on syrup and cheese.
i can't wait to get up to vermont this winter. i need a maple sugar fix...


----------



## GB (Dec 18, 2004)

Buckytom I bet your son would love one of those cones. He may never want to leave VT after that


----------



## crewsk (Dec 18, 2004)

HotnSpicy said:
			
		

> crewsk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've had snow cream & this was the first time I've heard of snow candy. I just wish that we could get some plain old snow around here!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Dec 18, 2004)

My sweet tooth is starting to talk to me.  Quick, somebody fry me a steak, get my mind off of the sweet things.  

But seriously folks, up her in U.P. Michigan, that little trick with fresh snow and maple syrup is a well known treat.  We have miles and miles of sugar maples, and lots of snow.

In fact it's snowing pretty good out right now.  I bet we have almost two feet of it on the ground already.  Don't have to worry about now snow for a white Christmas around here.  

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## DampCharcoal (Dec 18, 2004)

Your weather is headed our way, Goodweed! I don't think think we'll get the amount of snow that you're getting but it's supposed to drop to zero tomorrow night. If anything, I could pour the syrup on the ground, it'd probably set up pretty fast!


----------

